# xingu rhoms



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey all,
i just was wondering has anyone had(or currently have) any xingu rhoms that are over 9"? i havent seen really any photos of monster xingu rhoms, with all the other monster rhom pics. when they are juvi's and smaller they are very beautiful fish with very bright colors. 
thanks!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I was told to have had an Xingu Rhom before that was 8".. now come to look back at it, looked more like a Highback.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone seen any monster xingu rhoms?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

No, I've never seen a 9" Xingu rhom. Good question. C'mon you rhom owners, anyone have a monster xingu? Show us some pics!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

so do xingu rhoms not have the max growth size other rhoms (highbacks,diamond,etc) have?

any info from experts>?

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe Xingu Rhoms dont grow as big as the other rhoms. I have yet to see a 10" Rhom. 9" is hard to come by too.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Someone on PredFish called "green T boy" had a 12 incher. 
This was quite awhile ago, like a year or more.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

so what is the biggest growing rhom


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

ive heard of a 17+" rhom not exactly sure what varient though. Was the rhom from the guy on pfish a xingu? any pics still aorund>??

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

oburi said:


> ive heard of a 17+" rhom not exactly sure what varient though. Was the rhom from the guy on pfish a xingu? any pics still aorund>??
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Oburi


He was selling it as one, and it did look like one. Not sure if the pics are still floating around or not. Would have to do a search over there.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

kool, ill do a search on there.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here is my rhom he is about 9"
































i love this fish


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

hays
thats a badass rhom dude. whered ya get him?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks, i got him from george at sharkaquarium he has awesome fish


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

cool yea that is one awesome rhom!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that is one nice rhom, i like the coloration. is it a xingu rhom?

Oburi


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

oburi said:


> that is one nice rhom, i like the coloration. is it a xingu rhom?
> 
> Oburi


 i think so







but if anyone has a better idea let me know


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

That is a really nice fish!

Looks just like the one I got from george .. mine is only 6 - 7" though.

I bought it as a normal (whatever that is) rhom, however as it has grown ond the spots have faded the colour on the body has really started to come out .... also had red eyes at 4"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine at about 8-8.5"


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow g.g. you have a beautiful rhom there. nice humeral spot to









Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> wow g.g. you have a beautiful rhom there. nice humeral spot to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks man, that humeral spot is kind of a trade mark for a Xingu rhom...At least the ones I have seen.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah that is a nice xingu gg :nod: , is he real aggressive?

oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He was a very shy when i got him a month ago or so, but now he just tears things up. When I feed him he just rips into food and shakes it like he is killing it. He seems like he is always pissed off for some reason. He is really turning into a great fish.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

did you get your rhom from george too gurke?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Datman said:


> did you get your rhom from george too gurke?


 Nope, from Ron at Fishpost.

This is my 7.5-8 incher.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

damn hes a nice one. is he skittish at all?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
Damn, I love these fish. Evil







red eyes too.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> He was a very shy when i got him a month ago or so, but now he just tears things up. When I feed him he just rips into food and shakes it like he is killing it. He seems like he is always pissed off for some reason. He is really turning into a great fish.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Lol, it might help if I did it right.


----------

